# Bianchi vs. Orbea



## TeamCal (Apr 12, 2011)

Hey guys,
So this is my first post here, being that I am really new to the road-biking game. My only experience is borrowing my friend's cheap roadie and going on a couple rides along the Norcal hills! I really want to get in the game and am sort of crossed between two bikes that I want to get. Beyond specs, I'm not exactly sure what I want to look for. :[

2008 Orbea Mitis specs are:
Aluminum frame with Carbon Fork, Rear Triangle, and seatpost
Shimano Ultegra 6600 component set
Easton Stem
FSA Compact Wing Pro bars
Shimano Wheelset and BB
Bontrager Cranks
Selle Italia Weight Weenie Saddle
Continental Tires

Also, the bike has about 3000 miles on it.

The other bike I wanted was the 2005 Bianchi Vigorell. The specs are listed below.

Brakeset Shimano Ultegra Dual Pivot brakes, Shimano Ultegra STI Dual Control levers
Shift Levers Shimano Ultegra STI Dual Control
Front Derailleur Shimano Ultegra Triple, bottom-pull/clamp-on 28.6mm
Rear Derailleur Shimano Ultegra GS
Crankset Shimano Ultegra, 30/39/52 teeth
Hubs Mavic Ksyrium Equipe
Rims Mavic Ksyrium Equipe

What do you guys think? I appreciate all advice! Thanks for helping out a future rider! :]


----------



## AnkleChop (Mar 16, 2007)

Great question - two nice set-ups...

Get out there and take them both for a ride and compare. Make sure they both fit you properly. I rode an Infinito, Madone 5 and a CLX 2.0 - I preferred the Infinito and bought one....

Enjoy!

:thumbsup:


----------

